# Taking a trip



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am going to be traveling Raleigh North Carolina next month. Does anyone have some nice quality hatching eggs I might pick up on my way back home to mobile Alabama?
I know this is the wrong place to post this but the classified ads posted it in Florida. 

BBS Marans, silkies, or serma hatching eggs


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You might try going to the general discussion and look in the classified section or wanted section.
There are several geographic areas that have adds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, Jeremy, this is a bad time of year for finding eggs. Birds are generally going to a molt now and slowing down in their egg laying. 

You might be better off trying to find some young birds on your route. 

I take it you're still trying to rebuild your flock?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes I am robin


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I have no idea on the eggs but howdy neighbor! We are about 45 minutes away from the Mobile Airport.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello Zamora


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am not looking fore a bunch of eggs maybe half a dozen


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I could have maybe helped with the Silkie eggs if I had known sooner. But she's gone broody again on non fertile eggs.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Zamora what kind of birds do you have? I live in Grand Bay


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

You are not far from me at all! We have what I call a 'barnyard flock' of unidentifiable chickens. We also have one RIR hen and one RIR roo but the rest are mutts. Actually, one looks a lot like a Buff Orpington but I am sure she is mixed as well.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

When is your trip? Are you flying or driving? Most of the places I know have started pullets, There is one near Charlotte that says they sell hatching eggs "when available" it's Thenestingbox.com


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

We are driving it will be the weekend of the 15th


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

The places I know don't have the breeds you are looking for. I would check craigslist for all the major cities on you itinerary. Maybe you'll get lucky! Hope you find some!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

That was my idea too


----------

